# New toy



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Seeing as the weather is so fair and probably gonna be a great summer I got a new toy today.. Love it.. It's a blast!!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OOOO = that's nice= real nice= be keerful and don't fall off= I gave up on 2 wheelers bout 10 yr ago, sure are fun tho, what kind is that one??
Tnx Bugar


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

2008 JCL 150cc M/P B


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Very sleek (love the dual headlight nacelles, very superbike-ish)! Congrats!







I bet you'll get some killer gas mileage on that baby too.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice=ENJOY=ENJOY


















njenkins said:


> 2008 JCL 150cc M/P B


----------

